# 1/10 scale Marine and GI



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Both are resin busts from Youngs Miniature, painted with Citadel and Vallejo acrylics:

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/39962-3/mar2.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/39964-3/mar1.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/39906-2/GI1.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/39918-2/GI2.JPG


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent work


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy crap, those look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## amorgan91 (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellently done just plain out magnificent.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

